

Farmville for Dummies - ceejayoz
http://www.amazon.com/FarmVille-Dummies-Angela-Morales/dp/1118016963

======
aspir
Never before have I seen a book title so accurately describing the individuals
who would buy it.

~~~
ceejayoz
Yep, it's like titling one "book for readers".

